# Why do you handle your scorpion?



## Uncle Manny (Mar 12, 2007)

I have noticed there are many of you who photograph scorpions sitting on your hand or arm, which demonstrates that you (obviously) handle them, albeit ocassionally. It would be interesting to have your comments if you also hangle tarantulas or centipedes. 

Could you explain why you do this? What motivates the action? What kind of feelings do you have about doing it, or seeing someone do it? As a point of information I would like to know where you live (country, state, etc.).

If response is very good and the feedback is honest I may consider using it as the basis of an article.

Please respond, but be sincere and forthright in your answers.

Thanks

Uncle Manny


----------



## Bayushi (Mar 12, 2007)

The only time I even handle a Scorp (non hot species) is if i have to transfer it from one thank to another and don't have my tools available, and even then I try to avoid doing it.


----------



## Michiel (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone who exludes the sense of tension, of doing something which might be kind of dangerous, is lying.Your pet, does not recognize you as its caretaker and 9 out of 10 times, the poor animals think they are being eaten.

_No, no you are wrong, my emperor "loves" sitting on my palm._ No it doesn't, it might sit still for a while but to love or to experience other emotions very aware, you will need a hypothalamus, cortex and some other brainstructures, scorpions miss. 

Holding a scorpion/ tarantula is purely to satisfy certain needs (to interact with your pet, to feel how it walks on your hands, how it clings to your shirt or sleece) from the owner, which I do not deem as wrong, as long as people are not clowning around with dangerous species, like the guy a while ago, who let his LQ walk around on his desk  There is nothing wrong with handling scorpions if you know what you are doing.. I do not hanlde my scorpions or tarantulas, I'd rather leave them be in their enclosures....

Why do people jump out of a plane from 10.000 feet, because it's fascinating? Because of the view, no man, it is because of the rush......otherwise these guys would watch it on TV. If people are saying no: you guys are in denial.......


----------



## H. cyaneus (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't view scorpions as a animal to be handled. I have no idea what it'll do or what the venom's affects will be on me, it's not worth the risk. Anyone, my imperator's scare me, they're all jumpy and snappy.

Mike


----------



## AirForce1AkaB (Mar 12, 2007)

I own 5 emps and handle them for different reasons but not to often in order to stress them.

Would you explain why you do this? 
*when cleaning there hide or to look at closely for mites and what not.
What motivates the action?
*read above
What kind of feelings do you have about doing it, or seeing someone do it? 
* If your cautious and you reconize the consequences and what not, Why not.
As a point of information I would like to know where you live (country, state, etc.).
* USA,MD


----------



## Mark Newton (Mar 12, 2007)

The only time I ever handle my scorps is when moving them or to photograph on my hand to give people a general idea of overall size. 

Some extra info. I only handle a couple of species and that's only the placid ones. In fact the picture I posted in another thread of one on my hand is really the only scorpion I feel completely at ease with on my hand and it has to be a male of the species, the female is a kick-ass aggro SOB...that I rarely ever pick up. I dont pick up desert burrowrs, they move like lightening and are very reactive, they also spray venom at times, so I dont trust them....and they have a huge telson.

I dont mind people picking scorpions up, its their choice. 

I'm from Australia...as shown  <-------


----------



## Brian S (Mar 12, 2007)

I dont handle mine. Most of the species I keep are known to possess a very toxic venom so I make it a habit not to handle any, even the less toxic species. The scorpions I'm sure do not like to be handled so I leave them be. In my opinion they are like tropical fish, for viewing only.

You know where I am from Uncle


----------



## zilch (Mar 12, 2007)

all scorpions are venomous, its just how potent their venom is. even if its a h.spinifer or a liocheles sp, i will not risk handling them as scorpions are unpredictable at times, plus i do not know if i have any potential allergic reaction to their venom, and i certainly do not want to find out.


----------



## polphot (Mar 12, 2007)

Likewise, I also do not handle them with my bare hands or make my scorpions walk my hand either. I dont care for any species that are classified venomous that should make me scared or hesitant to do so. Its just that i think it is stressful for the scorpion to be grabbed by your hand, larger than a tarantula from the heavens.  I also do not use chopsticks or tweezers to catch them by the metasoma (as much as possible) when transferring them while i'm doing the occasional housekeeping as needed. I just prod them with chopsticks to a test tube (or glass container for my H. spinifer to large for test tubes ) in front of them for transferring.

I agree with Michiel that the scorpion does not recognize you all the time that you are its caretaker.


----------



## BelfastScorpion (Mar 13, 2007)

I only handle my Emporer.  I wouldn't handle any of my other species.  Saying that I don't handle her very often.  I don't want to stress her out, so most of the time I just leave her alone.  When I do handle her I only have her in my hand for a very short time.  I don't let her walk all over me for ages as this will cause her stress. I handle her simply because I am fascinated with these creatures and an Emporer is relatively docile.

I am in Belfast in Northern Ireland in the United Kingdom.

BelfastScorpion.


----------



## Alakdan (Mar 13, 2007)

I would be a liar if I said I don't handle them.  I do, but not all the time.  At first it was more of curiosity I let them crawl on my hand and arm.  Eventually, I learned how to handle them without causing too much stress.  I observed that they get easily agitated if you are also stressed.  I avoid tailing as much as possible.  Scorps really hate it when you do that.  Now,  I handle them only when needed, like when sexing, closer inspection to check if gravid, tank maintenance, and occasionally when I hunt.

To give you a better idea.  These are the scorps I've handled so far:
H. longimanus/spinifer/laoticus/fulvipes
P. imperator
I. maculatus
C. vittatus
V. spinigerus
H. arizonensis

These I handled because I caught them with my bare hands.  I figured my tongs might injure them.

L. waigiensis and australasiae
C. celebensis
L. infuscatus
Selenocosmia sp. tarantula

I will never handle hot scorps.  Definitely risky if not totally foolish.
I haven't purposely handled my Ts.  Once I was force to handle my C. fasciatum and S. perboomi to prevent them from escaping their enclosure.
I stay away from centipedes.  I got bitten by a 5 inch Scolopendra sp. when I was 11 years old.  My arm got swollen and I had fever for 3 days.  I cried real hard that day and swore to myself never again!


----------



## Bigboy (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't handle my scorpions.  I've moved non dangerous species by hand into new enclosures but everything else is done with forceps and cups.  I just think it is better to minimize contact with them as much as possible to cut out any more stress (conditions that may cause a negative physiological response).  I figure captivity alone gives them enough of that.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Mar 13, 2007)

I only handle my P.imps, and H.spin for a few reasons.
1. Study the species: I enjoy seeing differences between my other scorpions and also take notes on behavior as well as physical differences. 
2. Cleaning: whenever i gotta clean the tank i handle my scorpions to move them from tank to tank
3. Sexing: sometimes i cant find a plastic container for pectine count so i simply pick them up breifly to examine the bottom.
4. Isolation: Sometimes if i think a scorpion is molting or gravid i pick them up to put them in a seperate tank.
I only handle them briefly where my longest session is about 5 minutes. I very rarely do so to prevent stress.
Los Angeles, Ca. USA


----------



## Thiscordia (Mar 13, 2007)

Sometimes to transfer them from an old eclosure to another and i know this doesn't justify the action because i have tweezers for that and i still do it. At the petstores to sex females and males when i want to buy pairs.
Sometimes to prove that some fears can be the product of ignorance, and because of that they can be changed.
I live in San Garbiel CA.
-.Raul


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Mar 13, 2007)

In addition to tank relocating, I'll admit I handle them because of the fascination.  I can also get a better view of my scorps if they're in my hand and I'm not sticking my head into an aquarium.  Another reason is for size comparison when photographing different specimens.  I'm not worried about venom from non-hots because I don't have any alergies beyond hayfever, so I have little reason to believe I'd go into anaphylactic shock from a sting.

The species I've handled are:
_Pandinus imperator_
_Heterometrus laoticus_
_Heterometrus longimanus_
_Hadogenes paucidens_

I don't handle hots for obvious reasons.  Same goes for specimens that are overly-agressive.

As my info to the left says, I live in Oregon in the US.


----------



## konrad16660 (Mar 13, 2007)

I hold my emps.  I enjoy holding them a great deal and i believe that it helps you bond with your scorp in the pet/owner kind of relationship.  Also they love sitting on you, not because they "love" you, because they really like the warmth.  I do not generally try to hold many other species because they won't let me even slip a pencil or tongs into their neighborhood without giving it a sting.
I would also have to agree, that without holding your scorps to a certain degree it would be hard to make sure they are always healthy.


----------



## Brian S (Mar 13, 2007)

konrad16660 said:


> i believe that it helps you bond with your scorp in the pet/owner kind of relationship.


:? :? :? :? 



> I would also have to agree, that without holding your scorps to a certain degree it would be hard to make sure they are always healthy.


How does holding them assure you they are healthy:?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Mar 13, 2007)

I only handled emperors only because they are docile, and the venom is mild. Generally once a week but never if they have just fed or are gravid. Stress is a key factor in my handling schedule. I handle them for several reasons mainly its to intereact with it even though I know they will never like you. Secondly to check them over for health issues. I THINK that after a time they get used to being handled but don't really like it, even so some emps tolerate handleing much better than others leading my to wonder about some things that are best left for another thread.


----------



## LeilaNami (Mar 13, 2007)

I hold emps and P.  cavimanus to show people they aren't evil monsters out to get you


----------



## Thaedion (Mar 13, 2007)

LeilaNami said:


> I hold emps and P.  cavimanus to show people they aren't evil monsters out to get you


But P cavimanus ARE evil monsters...

I try to only hold mine for tank transfers, cleanings or IDing. I have P imps, P cav. and H spp I'll either tail them or use the 12" tweezers. It's always real nice when my Heterometrus pinches my wrist or finger (that's why I bought the tweezers). I had a morbid fear at first of my emps that is why I held them initially, but now I try not to bother them ever, as noted above it's not natural for them to be held. (maybe that's why they are evil creatures, no cuddling or nurturing from infancy)

Male from OH USA


----------



## LeilaNami (Mar 14, 2007)

but see MY P. cavimanus is big baby  He lets me pick him up as long as I go under the substrate at first so he doesn't feel cornered.


----------



## jamesc (Mar 14, 2007)

I make it a rule to never try and handle any of my inverts. They do not enjoy it, and at best they allow human contact. I have had some tarantulas that have run out of the container and onto my hand, but they are moved right back or into their new home. Scorpions are a little easier, they can't run up the side and onto me. Some people handle to get a good picture and we all enjoy that, and they usually understand the danger to them and to the invert. I had a friend come over to my place one time and want to handle one of my tarantulas so I stuck a chopstick in front of her. I then told him to watch the 2 fangs stroking the chopstick. He figured that having half inch fangs dug into his skin repeatedly was a bad thing. Most are happy just to watch me feed or just observe them from behind the glass. I usually tell anyone that they are like fish, you don't reach in and handle them. Ok I do pretend that I am going to take one out just to freak her out but I don't actually do it. She calls me from her cell from down the street to ask if it is all clear to come back.


----------



## Crono (Mar 14, 2007)

I've handled a few P. cavimanus and Heterometrus out of curiousity, but only a few times. I find it to be a hassle that isn't worth the risk to the scorp.

My big problem is I've started working in enclosures with my bare hands. This is just asking for trouble eventually. So far I've been lucky, but now that I have a few buthids working at breaking the habit.


----------



## Michiel (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, I must admit I wanted to handle my emperors too. Only, fortunate me, I had a very big male, not so docile as in all these books , did not tolerate it and was agressive. That means unnecessary stress for the animal, no thank you The other one was a pregnant female, also such a shiny, happy scorpion.  I handled them once in a zoo in spain also. They clinged to my shirt, probably to absorb the heat.


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 14, 2007)

LeilaNami said:


> I hold emps and P.  cavimanus to show people they aren't evil monsters out to get you





Thaedion said:


> But P cavimanus ARE evil monsters...


lol  
I don't think any scorpions are monsters.  
I used to handle my P. Imp alot but now I try not to. Again I hold him to show people they aren't monsters.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Mar 14, 2007)

Zman16 said:


> Again I hold him to show people they aren't monsters.


Ditto.  The number one question people ask me when I have a big ol' scorp in my hand is, "why isn't it stinging / pinching / biting you?"


----------



## Thaedion (Mar 14, 2007)

Zman16 said:


> lol
> I don't think any scorpions are monsters.
> I used to handle my P. Imp alot but now I try not to. Again I hold him to show people they aren't monsters.


I just call my P cav. a Monster since it is the only one I own that cannibalized its tank mate. 

When I buy a new scorp from the pet store I'll hand pick the scorpions out to show the store employees that they are not to be feared, just respected. Even the shop owners are afraid to touch them. Morbid fear is wrong to possess. A healthy fear, in other words respect, is a must to possess. When you stop respecting you become foolish in your handling.

Thaedion


----------



## dazbuzz (Mar 14, 2007)

i have had the eurge to handle my emps alot but i don't think i will bother, i'm more than happy just watching them crawl around, eat etc.


----------



## Staley (Mar 14, 2007)

This is a great thread Very Good For info


----------



## John Bokma (Mar 14, 2007)

Uncle Manny said:


> I have noticed there are many of you who photograph scorpions sitting on your hand or arm, which demonstrates that you (obviously) handle them, albeit ocassionally.


I do, like you wrote, occasionally.  And only when I "know" the species, and I prefer to do it out in the open where there is more space. Mostly handled: Centruroides gracilis, Centruroides flavopictus flavopictus, several Vaejovids and Diplocentrus species. The latter try to pinch at every movement 

I handle them mostly (which is rarely) to take a better photo, not for showing off. (I never handle scorpions with others around me except my partner, who also has handled several not hot species.).



> It would be interesting to have your comments if you also hangle tarantulas or centipedes.


Tarantulas, yes. Again, mostly outside. Centipedes, yes, only small ones (2-3").



> Could you explain why you do this?


Because I can . Which means that I often have quite some experience with the species but am also very aware that I can get stung / bitten.



> What motivates the action?


No idea. Certainly not showing off.



> What kind of feelings do you have about doing it, or seeing someone do it?


Mixed (cool and let's be careful)



> As a point of information I would like to know where you live (country, state, etc.).


Mexico, Veracruz, Xalapa.

Side note: I never handle scorpions with tweezers. I prefer plastic cups and brushes and taking my time.


----------



## Uncle Manny (Mar 15, 2007)

*Keep up the feedback*

Your response has been great, and your comments are very gratifying. Frankly, I'm a bit surprised at tone and candidness many of you have related. I think its obvious that you have an astounding amount of respect for a scorpion's potential envenomation. 

Let's keep it going, there are hundreds more that could and should respond. 

I think we're all benefiting from this.

Uncle Manny


----------



## Mark Newton (Mar 15, 2007)

Another reason I handle:  I was weighing one the other day on my kitchen table. Well, it sort of wasnt too impressed about sitting on the scales long enough for an accurate reading to be had, and so it kept taking off. When it ran straight for the edge of the table I would put my hand out and allow it to run straight onto my hand. No way I was letting it fall onto the floor. This happened a few times before it settled enough for an accurate measurement. I'm measuring to .001g, so there must be no vibration/movement/air currents etc. The scales dont go high enough for a proper holding container to be included, so I use a thin light paper cup, but the scorp easily climbs out. Such is the difficulty with active scorpions. Never even looked like stinging me, they dont sting in my experience unless held down etc.


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 15, 2007)

IHeartMantids said:


> The number one question people ask me when I have a big ol' scorp in my hand is, "why isn't it stinging / pinching / biting you?"


lol

The number one question people ask me is " Did you get the venom taken out?" I respond saying "No thats not possible." Then everyone always asks "What happens if you get bit?" Then I always say " I will say oww and thats it."


----------



## dazbuzz (Mar 15, 2007)

isn't it funny how people say "What happens if you get bit?" not "what happens if you get stung/pinched":?


----------



## kahoy (Mar 15, 2007)

im also guilty in handling my scorps, ive already handled the ff.

I.maculatus
H.spinifer/longimanus marmoratus/petersii(?)
L.waigiensis
P.imperator
H.paucidens
C.vittatus/hentzi

the rest are no no.

i never handled L.australasiae, because im afraid to squish it between my fingers.


----------



## OneSickPuppy (Mar 15, 2007)

one new note ... no matter what Ruud says on tv and no matter what you all think .... scorpions and other creatures will attack the ground they are walking on. I traded off one of my 3i jacksonis at the pet store to get another big emp for my fiance since hers passed. i opened up the deli cup to show him the trade and it shot to the back of my hand, up my arm a bit and then stung without me even flinching before hand. I didnt tense up as im quite used to the occasional escape since I deal with so many tiny Ts and scorps. the pain went away in 30 minutes but the feeling of stupidity didnt. before last week i was a believer in the knowledge that they wouldnt attack the ground. maybe it was an accident but it happened period. your hand has a lot more muscle movement possibilities that can cause a strike then the back of my calm arm ever will. 

am i nervous now when dealing with my scorps? no. i know the chance is there that it will happen again.  nervous people shouldnt be dealing with them in my opinion as thats what leads to mistakes. i made enough mistakes from being nervous years ago when started with scorpions. what rattles my cage is having to deal with my 10 foot burm rescue when he obviously is telling me to get lost. thinking about the force behind a 75 pound muscle with teeth slamming into me gets me a little on the tense side.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Mar 15, 2007)

dazbuzz said:


> isn't it funny how people say "What happens if you get bit?" not "what happens if you get stung/pinched"


Most people I show exotic arthropods to don't know a scorpion from a scale insect.  I also wind up explaining the difference between "poisonous" and "venomous" a lot.


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 15, 2007)

dazbuzz said:


> isn't it funny how people say "What happens if you get bit?" not "what happens if you get stung/pinched":?


Well they I think they mean get stung.



kahoy said:


> im also guilty in handling my scorps, ive already handled the ff.
> 
> I.maculatus
> H.spinifer/longimanus marmoratus/petersii(?)
> ...


$h*t! Your a risk taker! I would probably handle H.paucidens and H.spinifer, if I could get the chance, but I don't know about the other ones. ( I say that because I don't know what the other ones are  )


----------



## ????josh???? (Mar 15, 2007)

I have handled two species of scorpion that I keep.  They are Uroctonus mordax, and Pandinus imperator.  The first time I held my U.mordax was by accident, it was on a piece of bark I had taken out of the tank during cleaning.  Well it ran on my hand, so I let it sit there and I got to take a good look at it.  When I've handled my emps I just let them crawl onto my hand while they were roaming around thier tank.  I try not to pick up the scorpions, but to just let them crawl onto me.  Though I must admit to picking up a U.mordax a few times.  I guess the reason I handle them is to get a good look at them and out of pure fascination.   

I live in Kansas in the US.


----------



## John Bokma (Mar 15, 2007)

"it was on a piece of bark"

Uh Oh, I know what you mean. I once almost grabbed a C. flavopictus flavopictus that way. I was lucky that the ones I keep seem to prefer to move out of the way or sit and see what happens instead of stinging me 

Since they walk around in the house by themselves now and then, we are careful in the house as well (especially with towels, found 2 so far in them)


----------



## Leiurus87 (Mar 16, 2007)

i own exclusively toxic specimens these days, so no handling. The one emp i have left, i have never handled, nor did i handle its predecessors.


----------



## Michiel (Mar 16, 2007)

I never use my tweezers to lift the scorpions from their metasoma's. I like to prod them into a small container, like filmrolllcanister or a small glass jar. This method stresses them the least in my opinion.


----------



## John Bokma (Mar 16, 2007)

Yup, same reason here . Some people use their fingers to grab the scorpion by the tail, and risk to get stung...


----------



## Python (Mar 17, 2007)

I handle scorps for a couple of reasons. 

First I do it so that I can do it. In other words, I want to be able to if the need arises and the only way to be sure that you can handle them is to actually do it. I hunt during the summer and by hand is pretty much the only way I can do it sometimes. (I usually try to run them into a cup but sometimes I'm holding up a log or something and the cup gets away from me... stuff like that)

Secondly, as several people here have already stated I do it for photos. I've had to move them around for various reasons and handling is sometimes unavoidable. 

I try to know how to handle everything I have just in case, so I've had to handle everything I have. That's pretty much the only way to know if you can do it. I handle hots just as much as nots and so far, no incidents, although I know that it's only a matter of time. 

I started with snakes years ago and over the years I've handled everything from cobras to gaboon vipers, to rattlesnakes, to temple vipers, to just about everything in between. I've never been bitten by a hot although I've had a few close calls. 

I live in Alabama and I don't condone handling for the newbies. I also do all of my handling in my own home and I do not show off for others (considering my choice of pets, I rarely get visitors!). I don't try to sugarcoat the toxicity of these animals by showing people how docile they are, even when they are completely docile. I don't really like the feeling of having them on me so I don't usually let them run around on me, and I really don't scrutinize them while I have them "contained" unless there is a problem. I also don't handle them all the time. Just occasionally so that I don't lose "the touch". It ain't like riding a bicycle.


----------



## LeilaNami (Mar 18, 2007)

kahoy said:


> im also guilty in handling my scorps, ive already handled the ff.
> 
> I.maculatus
> H.spinifer/longimanus marmoratus/petersii(?)
> ...


Yeah I've handled C. vittatus too...it just didn't end up very nicely on my end


----------



## kahoy (Mar 18, 2007)

Zman16 said:


> $h*t! Your a risk taker! I would probably handle H.paucidens and H.spinifer, if I could get the chance, but I don't know about the other ones. ( I say that because I don't know what the other ones are  )





LeilaNami said:


> Yeah I've handled C. vittatus too...it just didn't end up very nicely on my end



whoa... i must be lucky then!!!  

@Zman16
i think im already used to I.mac's sting 

@LeilaNami
it just crawled to my fingers then i just let it walk from my hand to other, my hand was wet in persperation by that time so vittatus might be thinking that she's walking on her waterdish 
(good thing she didnt try to have a drink)


----------



## JSN (Mar 18, 2007)

I handle some of my scorpions purely for entertaining or amusing myself, as bad as it sounds its the truth, although I would never want to harm any of them, I see no harm in handling them as long as it is in a responsible and respectful manner...


----------



## SmileOfTorment (Mar 23, 2007)

I would never handle any of my scorpions, although, when I'm looking at them, I can't help but wonder how it would feel like when they're walking around on your hand or something. I would like to experience how they feel like etc. (alive!), but I don't see myself ever picking one up with my bare hands. Even with my _Heterometrus_ species, I always use tools. I use transfer boxes when cleaning etc, the lids of which I also close with large tweezers. So I'm never anywhere near my scorpions with my hands. I kind of regret that, but I figure they all deserve this kind of respect.

I live in the Netherlands, so outdoor scorpion hunting is pretty much out of the question.

Dennis

For the record, since this is my first post here (but I've been lurking a while), I have less than a year experience with scorpion keeping. I only had experience working with a variety of reptiles before. My first scorpion was a _Heterometrus_ species, which I've got since the summer of last year. A few months ago I also got five _Babycurus jacksoni_. I'm hoping to expand my collection next sunday, but I'm still going to stay away from anything hotter than _Babycurus_ for a while.


----------



## Dr. Octopus (Mar 23, 2007)

I see scorpions the same way i see pet fish- they are great pets to own and observe, but picking them up and cuddling them is fairly pointless, and that may injure the pet...


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 23, 2007)

Dr. Octopus said:


> I see scorpions the same way i see pet fish- they are great pets to own and observe, but picking them up and cuddling them is fairly pointless, and that may injure the pet...


...or youself! Depending on the species.





JSN said:


> I handle some of my scorpions purely for entertaining or amusing myself, as bad as it sounds its the truth, although I would never want to harm any of them, I see no harm in handling them as long as it is in a responsible and respectful manner...


Thats a pretty brave thing to say. I am on both sides of this argument. I like handling scorps, but at the same time I don't like to handle them because it stresses them out... Someday they'll probably make a domestic scorpion.... That would be cool...


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 23, 2007)

Zman16 said:


> Thats a pretty brave thing to say. I am on both sides of this argument. I like handling scorps, but at the same time I don't like to handle them because it stresses them out...


When you have something common to your area it's only a matter of time before your going to come into contact with it.  More inquisitive than brave... Jasons been around scorps since he was 7 or so I belive.  All depends on your comfort around them.


> Someday they'll probably make a domestic scorpion.... That would be cool...


No, definently not.... consider what you just said.


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 24, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> No, definently not.... consider what you just said.


I can dream


----------



## JSN (Mar 24, 2007)

Zman16 said:


> ...or youself! Depending on the species.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, when I was younger this was how I caught most of the scorpions that I had, just picked them up, I dont really go out of my way to handle my specimens now that I dont have to, but when I'm showing someone my scorpions it seems to put them at ease when they see me handling them and realize that scorpions are not just evil little things that sting on a whim, and also in when I go out field collecting, sometimes you just gotta pick them up or else you might not get what you want...and about the stress thing, I've never really bought into that whole thing, I doubt the scorpion remembers when the last time it was handled or that it was even hanled half an hour ago...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xie (Mar 27, 2007)

*I think they tickle.*

I've been a member of the board for some time now, however I just got my first scorp today. At first I was just as timid about handling him as he was (or at least I'm assuming so). But after about two hours of observing him and his reactions to various movements, I got up the courage to place my hand in his enclosure. After he paused for a moment he slowly crawled onto my hand. Now I'm normally really creeped out by any insect but the amusement and facination just grew. I let him crawl over my hands for a few moments then slowly set my hand back down in his enclosure and he just as casually walked off again. No jumpyness or agression was shown. As long as I didn't move too suddenly he was seeming perfectly comfortable with my hand there. It was an awsome feeling. It's an Emp. Full grown or close to it. Hes docile, just jumpy. I don't intend to handle him too often. Just to show hes not evil, and to take a few pics. And probibly every now and then just due to my facination with him. But everything will be on his terms not mine. I wont ever pick him up by his tail or with tweezers I think that would be mean. I rather he just walks onto me. As far as getting stung, if it happens so be it. I'd prolly deserve it for doing something stupid.


----------



## Goanna (Mar 29, 2007)

I have handled my emperors and flat rocks. My red claw though, no way! lol. 

I do educational shows for schools with reptiles and inverts, and I dont usually handle the scorpions but I do sometimes as others have already stated, to show that they arent evil creatures out to get you. 

I of course dont hand them off to anyone, and I handle them over there enclosure so if they fall they at least land in their bedding and not onto a hard floor or even worse, onto a lawn where they can run and hide. 

As far as tarantulas go, I have handled most of my adults, but I dont make a habit of it. My Chaco Gold Knee is very docile though, and she is the one I use for educational shows as well. I dont let other people handle her, but I do take her out so people can get a closer look. 

Never kept centipedes, but if I did I highly doubt I woudl handle them, lol. 

By the way, anyone ever see the guy on kingsnake's classifieds that takes pics of death stalkers, fat tails, etc crawling on his hands (good way to show potential buyers what to do, right)? That vegas reptile place.


----------

